# Samsung YP-Z5

## cdentinger

This thing is like Samsung's version of an iPod Nano, if you're not familiar.  Anyway, I'm just trying to get it to mount on my Gentoo box - 2006.0/2.6.16-r4.  When I plug it in, I get this is /var/log/messages:

```
May  2 08:13:00 pussy-galore usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd a nd address 12

May  2 08:13:01 pussy-galore usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

May  2 08:13:01 pussy-galore scsi19 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

May  2 08:13:01 pussy-galore usb-storage: device found at 12

May  2 08:13:01 pussy-galore usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore Vendor: Samsung   Model: YP-Z5 (MSC)       Rev: 

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore SCSI device sdd: 8094720 512-byte hdwr sectors (4144 MB)

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore sdd: Write Protect is off

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore sdd: Mode Sense: 07 00 00 00

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore SCSI device sdd: 8094720 512-byte hdwr sectors (4144 MB)

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore sdd: Write Protect is off

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore sdd: Mode Sense: 07 00 00 00

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore sdd: sdd1

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore sd 19:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore sd 19:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

May  2 08:13:06 pussy-galore usb-storage: device scan complete

May  2 08:13:36 pussy-galore usb 2-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 12

```

Also, ps -aux returns:

```
root     15089  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   08:13   0:00 [scsi_eh_19]

root     15090  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        D<   08:13   0:00 [usb-storage]

root     15132  0.0  0.1   1468   332 ?        D<   08:13   0:00 /sbin/vol_id --export /dev/.tmp-8-49

```

So I think everything there is normal, but when I try to mount it, it just hangs.  As in:

```
pussy-galore caseyd # ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdd

pussy-galore caseyd # mount /dev/sdd /mnt/samsung/

```

It'll just sit there until I unplug the device.  Can't even Ctrl+C.

I found one similar post (with no resolution) out on the interweb in which some guy suggested that /sbin/vol_id was causing the problem because it couldn't read some sectors at the end of the disk, but I chmod -x'd it and got the same results.

Has anyone had any luck getting this thing to mount outside of Windows?

----------

## Vulcano23

I have the same problem here with a Samsung YP-Z5 4Gb, and also someone on linux-usb-users mailing list.

I tried with both suspend2-source-2.6.15-r8 and suspend2-source-2.6.16-r5 with same result (I'm downloading gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r7, just to try).

Booting in Knoppix 4.x (2.6.12) and connecting the device results in a perfect automount.

Moreover, I had a 2Gb at hand, and it worked fine in gentoo too.

I have no idea what the problem may be, but it's really frustrating.  :Sad: 

----------

## Vulcano23

A correctiong regarding Knoppix: while it mounts the device correctly read-only, as soon as I try to unmount it to remount it writable, it gives the same error.

Same results with Kororaa 0.2 and Gentoo 2006.0 Installation Cd Minimal.

----------

## cdentinger

 *Vulcano23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moreover, I had a 2Gb at hand, and it worked fine in gentoo too.
> 
> 

 

I should think the 2gb and 4gb models would have the same hardware (besides the memory of course), so maybe it's something to do with the partitioning.  Or perhaps the 4gb just has an additional 2gb flash chip with some sort of crazy RAID-esque setup that udev can't handle.  I think I'll try formatting mine and see what happens.

----------

## Vulcano23

 *cdentinger wrote:*   

> I think I'll try formatting mine and see what happens.

 

If you mean formatting from windows, I tried, and it doesn't do anything.  :Sad: 

If you mean formatting from Linux, I don't know how you get that far!  :Smile: 

----------

## Vulcano23

Up!

Does anybody have a suggestion?

----------

## Henry_kay

I think i read somewhere that if you kill this vol_id the mounting/unmounting works good. Also a solution was to upgrade to latest firmware. Can anyone

post if they solved this problem, i am thinking to buy the 4gb one

----------

## Vulcano23

Sorry I haven't replied back, but I thought there was no interest in this.

The firmware upgrade has fixed the problem for me.

But also the vol_id/hald trick worked, here's a script a user sent on the Anything But Ipod forum (modified slightly by me):

```

#!/bin/sh

mv /sbin/vol_id /sbin/vol_idx

/etc/init.d/hald stop

echo 'connect yp-z5 and type return'

read xyz

sleep 2

mount -v -t vfat -o uid=500 /dev/sda1 /mnt/z5

echo 'when finished type return'

read xyz

umount /mnt/z5

echo 'disconnect yp-z5'

sleep 4

/etc/init.d/hald start

mv /sbin/vol_idx /sbin/vol_id

echo 'finished'

```

----------

## Chainsaw

For me killing vol_id was no solution. I patched the kernel to take more sectors off as US_FL_FIX_CAPACITY only removes one. I noticed that one "faulty" sector was 224 sectors from the end. As the nearest power-of-2 number is 255, I reduced the maximum sector count by that. This seemed to kill off messages about inaccessible sectors. However, the device was still reset every 30 seconds or so. I enabled verbose debugging and noticed that a 4kb read only gave back 13 bytes. The device is recognized by MacOS X and seems usable there, however it only connects intermittently. The Darwin kernel log reports that a USB transaction stalled for over 5 seconds and was forcibly reset. Please don't waste too much time trying to work around this.

The USB mass storage implementation in the original firmware (1.06 on my model) is broken for 4GB models. You need to upgrade to 2.28 US, only available from the Samsung website if you select the YP-Z5F model.

----------

